# Vampire lord Armourments



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i was looking at a cc character or vampire counts. How about this?

Vampire lord , level 3, nightshroud Dread knight red fury infinite hatred book of arkhan Sword of battle Powerstone 495
He can still contribute to my magic phase, But is going to be a beast in combat, either going with the lance vs Tough units, and therefore a potential 8 str 7 or vs most infantry he'd use his sword and a potential 10 str 5.
Nightshroud should protect him enough that he would kill anything he fights....i hope


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Well most are fine but there is one detail. You should read the rules for magic weapons, he will use the sword always so the lance is wasted:shok:

Consider upping his save a bit too somehow, there are lots of things that will survive his attacks and chop his dead form out of existance again...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Vampire Lord - Master of The Black Arts, Dark Acolyte, Avatar of Death, Talisman of the Lycni, Sceptre De Noirot, Wristbands of Black Gold, Cadaverous Cuirass, Magic Level (425pts)

Level 4 Magician. I keep him walking at normal pace with the rest of the army, so that the enemy suspects nothing, but keep him raising skeletons/Zombies, (he himself has 6 PD to cast spells), and then when I am in range to charge, I charge into something that's nasty to Undead units (Chariots/Heavy Cavalry), where I can make use of a WS7 Str 7 attacks, with a Greater Charge range than all but Daemonette Cavalry, and is immune to Poisoned attacks, so is very survivable.

Not to mention he has a 3+ Ward Save against Magic Effects. So with a 4+ AS, 3+ Ward vs. Ranged/Magic, and T5, he should be pretty safe.


----------



## Da Once & Future Git (Jun 13, 2008)

I use 

Vampire Lord
Extra level
Sword of Might, Walach's Bloody Hauberk, Book of Arkhan
Lord of the Dead, Infinate Hatred, Dark Acolyte

Level 4 magic casting capabilities, combined with other vamps controlls the magic phase, 1+ to cast IoN on skellies and above staring str.
4 WS7 Str 6 attacks, always re-rolling missed hits.
1+ AS, 5+ ward

Basic tatics, placed centrally in a unit of skellies, supports units for marching and with magic. zappy & choppy, has saved my bacon in many battles! once killing a full unit of black guard, a DE warriors and a hydra.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

vaz your vampire is not str7 unless you use a great weapon for avatar of death equipment which would seriously hurt your armour (5+ AS not 4+)

the ultimate combat lord is of course. vampire lord lvl 3, +magic level, walking death, dreadknight, red fury, dreadlance, crown of the damned, abyssal terror = 590p

he flies around on a big hunk of terror causing beast that is no slouch in combat itself. it also get frenzy cause its rider has it and has a static CC bonus, sure he might get stupid but thats not realistic with a LD of 10. plus frenzy will mostly take care of it all anyway. moving at 10 inches can still get you in combat. his attacks hit automatic so no need for infinite hatred and due to frenzy he gets 10 str7 attacks that always hit. just lovely...  its too bad that dread knights mount will be wasted but it provides the necessary armour that together with the terror will ensure a 2+ armoursave coupled with a 3+ ward save. to quote that funky backpack from dora the explorer; "jummy jummy jummy delicious!!" sorry i get stuck watching kids tv a lot due to my babysitting girlfriend :S


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You can choose either Great Weapon and Shield, or 2 Hand Weapons. I choose Great Weapon and Shield, and therefore, I get to choose.

However, if I'm walking, I have a 4+ Save vs Shooting - read what I put. You aren't using your Great Weapon while walking.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

wrong. a great weapon can not be used with a shield. it says so in the BRB under weapons. a great weapon requires 2 hands and can thus not be used with a shield. 

and even when walking when you "dont use" your great weapon you have to choose what your vampire is armed with when you take avatar of death. we arent orcs ya know. we dont have armed to the teeth and we cant switch weapons and such around. so either you have a GW or you have a hand weapon shield. its like with graveguard. you have either one or the other, not both.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

It is only in Close Combat that you are forced to pick weapon types that you will use. Against shooting, spells or whatnot you can use shields even if carrying Halberds or any other 2h weapon took:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gharof von Carstein said:


> wrong. a great weapon can not be used with a shield. it says so in the BRB under weapons. a great weapon requires 2 hands and can thus not be used with a shield.
> 
> and even when walking when you "dont use" your great weapon you have to choose what your vampire is armed with when you take avatar of death. we arent orcs ya know. we dont have armed to the teeth and we cant switch weapons and such around. so either you have a GW or you have a hand weapon shield. its like with graveguard. you have either one or the other, not both.


To 'use', as opposed to carrying a Great Weapon, it Requires 2 hands. To carry, you don't need anything.

E.g - sling your sword on your back, and carry the shield, sheltering behind it.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

which is still a moot point as the avatar of death power states that a vampire is either equipped with a hand weapon and shield, great weapon or two hand weapons. not AND or all of the above.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Reading that again, It seems I've read the rules wrong, and took the List to be written as either;

Great Weapon, hand Weapon and Shield
or 2 Hand Weapons.

Apologies.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

accepted 

with some creative rule interpretation you could still convince your opponent your right (youd be cheating so rather not) but it doesnt state exactly that avatar of death displaces the hand weapon your vampire always carries as base equipment. it says he is equipped with what you choose. not his equipment becomes. meaning if you throw on a enchanted shield and choose a great weapon from the avatar of death power you could argue that you have both a great weapon with you and a hand weapon and shield. its not true as the avatar of death power should be interpreted as displacing equipment your vamp comes standard with. the enchanted shield will only do you good on the field and out of CC. it will cost you 15 extra points but the outcome will be what you want.


----------

